# kaiket vai kaikki?



## Maabdreo

Wiktionary says that the only accusative plural form of kaikki is kaiket.  Meanwhile 'Colloquial Finnish' p. 191 says that "in the plural nominative and accusative, kaikki is unchanged, e.g. 'Isä söi kaikki kakut.'"  So it sounds like kaikki as the accusative plural would be more correct in colloquial speech, while kaiket would be more correct in formal/written language.  Is that right?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I have never heard anyone say _Isä söi *kaiket* kakut  _and if I did I would consider it odd or even incorrect. I checked an online dictionary and it says _kaiket_ is used in some fixed phrases only, such as _kaiket päivät: Hän laiskotteli kaiket päivät._


----------



## Maabdreo

Thank you, GOM.  Would the uses of _kaiket_ in the following quotations, taken from comments on a tech support page, be examples of such fixed phrases?  Do they sound ok?



> XP Windowsissa sinänsä ei ole mitään vikaa puhtaana asennuksena vaan käyttäjä aiheuttaa kaiket oireet.





> Lataisin Escanin, päivittäisin, skannaisin vikasietotilassa ja poistaisin itse manuaalisesti (komentorivillä) kaiket ne mitä se ei osaisi poistaa.


----------



## Gavril

Hi Maabdreo,

I think that's a mistake on Wiktionary's part. The WSOY dictionary (which is professionally edited) doesn't have any examples of _kaiket, _and it lists the example _Hän tekee kaikki työt _"He does all the work", where _kaikki_ functions as the accusative plural.

In general, the nominative and accusative plural of a noun always have the same form in Finnish. The only exceptions I can think of right now are the pronouns _te _"you (plural, nom.)" vs. _teidät_ "you (plural, acc.)" and _he_ "they" vs. _heidät _"them".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Maabdreo said:


> Thank you, GOM.  Would the uses of _kaiket_ in the following quotations, taken from comments on a tech support page, be examples of such fixed phrases?  Do they sound ok?


No, but _kaiket päivät_ is fine with me.


----------



## Maabdreo

Thanks Gavril and GOM!


----------

